# Toilet flapper closes too soon



## dfiddler (Feb 3, 2012)

I just replaced a leaky flapper, fill valve and float mechanism. Now the trouble is the opposite of before: the flapper comes down too quickly before the flush is complete. I put a little float bobber on the chain right down near the flapper but to no avail. The flapper has "settings" for however much water per flush you use, 1-7. I have it set for the maximum. These settings do not seem to affect the air bubble inside of the flapper. Wife is getting cranky, been putzing with it for a week now. Any ideas, anyone? Besides marriage counseling that is.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm no toilet specialist (that would be a funny job title) but maybe the chain is too long? So when you flush it's not pulling it enough so it just drops back from the pressure. 

Did you try flushing it with the top off to see it in operation?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

dfiddler said:


> I just replaced a leaky flapper, fill valve and float mechanism. Now the trouble is the opposite of before: the flapper comes down too quickly ... These settings do not seem to affect the air bubble inside of the flapper.


put the old flapper back in?
are they the same type?


----------



## ARB (Jan 11, 2012)

I had the same problem (both with the adjustable flapper and cranky wife)... I called the flapper manufacturer (Fluidmaster) and they recommended to "force" the flapper adjustment _past_ the maximum setting. Worked like a charm!

Hope you get the same results!


----------



## Ryf (May 11, 2012)

buy a float for the chain or rope, they hold it open until the water is out, they usually need to be set very low on the rope. some flappers have a built in air void or are light enough weight that does the same thing. 

if the flapper still isn't working, get a different design, they dont always work right especially if it came as a kit. preferably one like your old one, there are usually only 2 or 3 designs, so finding one that isn't a "universal" that works isn't usually to hard. hope this helps, I'm not a pro but I have been down this road with our toilets before, its annoying, but you will get it, luckily flappers are fairly cheap.


----------

